# ISPConfig Hosting CMS?



## Schurli (18. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen ob es ein CMS gibt mit ISPConfig Schnittstelle, wo User Webhosting bestellen können, und Rechnungen einsehen können.
WHMCS kenne ich, das ist nichts für mich!


----------



## Hirbod (18. Nov. 2016)

Es gibt https://www.wefact.com/wefact-hosting/

Die Jungs aus Holland haben die Integration mit mir zusammen gemacht (ich hatte es vorgeschlagen und getestet etc., die haben es programmiert). Ich bin nur nicht ganz vom Preismodell überzeugt.


----------



## robotto7831a (18. Nov. 2016)

Es gibt für ISPConfig ein Billing Module.

http://www.ispconfig.org/add-ons/billing-module/


----------



## Schurli (18. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von Hirbod:


> Es gibt https://www.wefact.com/wefact-hosting/
> 
> Die Jungs aus Holland haben die Integration mit mir zusammen gemacht (ich hatte es vorgeschlagen und getestet etc., die haben es programmiert). Ich bin nur nicht ganz vom Preismodell überzeugt.


Ja das kenne ich, ist aber nicht mein geschmack


----------



## Schurli (18. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Es gibt für ISPConfig ein Billing Module.
> 
> http://www.ispconfig.org/add-ons/billing-module/


Klingt gut, aber kann man das auch in eine Webseite mit zb.: Short-Codes einbinden oder so?


----------



## nowayback (18. Nov. 2016)

jain... ispconfig hat eine remote api. damit solltest du in der lage sein, es in alle cms die dir gefallen implementieren zu können. wenn du dies nicht kannst, aber bereit bist dafür entsprechend zu zahlen, ist dir till sicher behilflich. details müsstest du aber dann mit ihm ausmachen ;-) andernfalls doityourself


----------



## Schurli (19. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von nowayback:


> jain... ispconfig hat eine remote api. damit solltest du in der lage sein, es in alle cms die dir gefallen implementieren zu können. wenn du dies nicht kannst, aber bereit bist dafür entsprechend zu zahlen, ist dir till sicher behilflich. details müsstest du aber dann mit ihm ausmachen ;-) andernfalls doityourself


Jetzt habe ich die Anleitung mal durchstudiert, das Modul ist rein für Rechnungen, ich suche was mit bestellsystem muss nichts besonderes sein, gibts da was?


----------



## Fastserv (21. Nov. 2016)

Es gibt für Joomla eine Komponente die macht was du möchtest.
https://joomisp.de/de/
Hab es selber aber nicht getestet.


----------



## gOOvER (22. Nov. 2016)

https://github.com/boxbilling
https://github.com/shineisp


----------

